# Opinions on the sex of this leopard



## Josh (May 12, 2018)

It's approximately 5 years old.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2018)

female. The male's anal scutes sort of resemble a handlebar mustache, pointing out towards the back legs.


----------



## txturtledude (May 12, 2018)

I’m gonna say...




...no idea.


----------



## TriciaStringer (May 12, 2018)

txturtledude said:


> I’m gonna say...
> 
> View attachment 238378
> 
> ...


Hahaha!


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2018)

I think female too.


----------



## Razorback tortoise (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes female I think as there is no indication of a concave plaston.
My male really showed the pronounced tail and concave plaston by 6-6.5 yrs of age... Very easy to determine.


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Dec 26, 2018)

Probably female. Well if it has an ordinary sulcata personally and it is a male, you’ll know when it hops on a bucket rock, etc.
-Mickey


----------

